# HE 162 MG 151 MK 108



## Adaing1976 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys

I hope that this document and the other that will follow form me could be useful.

Regards


----------



## Adaing1976 (Feb 20, 2010)

I wolud like to post some documents but I'm having a lot of problem in doing this so I'll give you the link to them

http://www.germanluftwaffe.com

Here you can find a lot of documents about machineguns, cannons, fighter, bombers and many other.
I apologize with you for my modest ability in posting.


----------

